# seeking comments for travel article



## peter66 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi I am currently writing an article on accessible tourism. It will be published on the DiVine website. 

I am seeking comments to include in the article from people with a disability on the importance of accessible tourism. 

•	How important is accessible tourism in your life?
•	Have you had any really good or bad experiences due to accessibility issues while on holiday?
•	What improvements would you like to see to make accessible tourism better? 

If you would like to make a comment leave one here, send me a private message, or email me. I need a name I can attribute comments to. You can use a pseudonym if you like. (Please don’t use Richard Cranium or Lois Common Denominator) If you want to reply please keep in mind I would like use your comments as quotes. 

Peter Williams


You can check my credentials on the DiVine website by emailing the editor.


----------

